
VC Investmentsas a % of GDP - yazr
https://read.oecd-ilibrary.org/employment/entrepreneurship-at-a-glance-2017/venture-capital-investments-as-a-percentage-of-gdp_entrepreneur_aag-2017-graph109-en#page1
======
yazr
So Israel/Telaviv is a known outlier with huge VC investment in a tiny
economy.

But I am surprised by the high US & Canada %.

